# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Gekneusde rib maar wil wel sporten

## Schram

hallo allemaal,
wie kan mij antwoord geven op het volgende, ik heb onlangs mijn rib gekneusd nu is de pijn wat aan het weg trekken maar ik wil weer gaan joggen, kan dit en mag dit, ik bedoel kan dit geen kwaad? 

groeten,
cora

----------


## Sefi

hoi Cora,

Ik denk dat je dit zelf het beste aanvoelt. Hoe lang is het geleden dat het gekneusd is? 
De kans bestaat natuurlijk dat je door het joggen weer meer pijn krijgt.

----------


## Schram

ik heb hem twee weken geleden gekneusd, soms doet het nog steeds erg pijn, maar ik was benieuwd of dat een probleem zou zijn als ik weer ging joggen misschien dat het niet goed is voor de heling van het geheel.

----------


## Sefi

Ik denk dat twee weken wel al erg snel is.
Hoe lang heeft je huisarts geadviseert om rust te houden?

----------


## masefield

Op maandag 17 januari 2011 is er bij ook een gekneusde rib geconstateerd. Mijn huisarts zei dat ik best mocht sporten. Op 20 januari ben ik weer voor het eerst wezen hardlopen, wel met een pijnstiller. Zo'n pijnstiller werkt bij mij 2 dagen. Ik heb na het hardlopen geen extra pijn gehad.

----------


## Ronald68

> Op maandag 17 januari 2011 is er bij ook een gekneusde rib geconstateerd. Mijn huisarts zei dat ik best mocht sporten. Op 20 januari ben ik weer voor het eerst wezen hardlopen, wel met een pijnstiller. Zo'n pijnstiller werkt bij mij 2 dagen. Ik heb na het hardlopen geen extra pijn gehad.


Hardlopen met pijnstillers is niet goed, niet dat ik het nooit gedaan heb maar dat is een ander verhaal.
Wat de ribben betreft. Als de pijn afgenomen is en je begint rustig te lopen en houd je ademhaling rustig, dus je hartslag ook laag, dan zal de pijn wel mee vallen of misschien wel helemaal afwezig zijn. Zelf loop ik ook hard, geef trainen bij de plaatselijke atletiek vereniging en heb tijdens mijn loop carrière 2 keer mijn ribben gekneusd. Ik weet dus waar ik over praat. De eerste keer kon ik na 4 weken nog niet hard lopen en de 2e keer al binnen een week. De plaats van de kneuzing speelt ook mee. Als het de bovenste ribben zijn en je kunt je ademhaling via je middenrif laten lopen dan zal de pijn uiteraard minder zijn.

Succes met lopen.

----------


## masefield

Ronald68, bedankt voor deze info. Ik ga je advies uitproberen.

----------

